# Free Guided Trip!! Merry Chistmas!!



## wharfrat (Dec 25, 2012)

Time to give back! How about a half day trip for one or two people, all artificial , and we'll plug the marsh. I have somewhat limited dates, so make sure you can go!
Here are the available dates: jan 7,8,9 and jan21,22,23,24,25 and feb 5,6,7,8 and feb 20,21,22. These will be all good low, clean water tides Here's a good Christmas eve speck from yesterday on an out of production (I still got a few put back) mirrolure 72. Just comment to enter and we will draw a name on New Years. We can work the day out after we draw the winner. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 25, 2012)

im in


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 25, 2012)

I would love to get drawn for this please add me and Merry Christmas.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 25, 2012)

Add my name Tim..  Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey there, I would love to do this but would have to do this early January due to upcoming deployment.  Merry Christmas to you and yours and tight lines.


----------



## skiff23 (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome , put me in ! I will bring treats !


----------



## Dupree (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome off Wharfrat! Please enter me.


----------



## marshdawg (Dec 25, 2012)

Put me in wharf rat. Thanks and merry Christmas.


----------



## revrandyf (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey, Tim, I would love to fish with you again.  Ethan and I had a great time when we fished with you before.  Blessings and Merry Christmas.


----------



## matto113 (Dec 25, 2012)

+1. Thanks!!!


----------



## Cmcharles (Dec 25, 2012)

Throw my name in and thanks for the opportunity


----------



## brown518 (Dec 25, 2012)

I would love to go fishing with you Capt. Tim


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 25, 2012)

Add Ole Preacher, I'll even leave the Blueticks home!!!!


----------



## ddb (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## WetLine (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome give back, wharfrat.  I haven't been on salty water in forever.  Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 25, 2012)

Please include me.

Thanks for the opportunity and Merry Christmas!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 25, 2012)

Lets go fishin


----------



## meeks88 (Dec 25, 2012)

im down and merry christmas


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 25, 2012)

Put me in, i'd love to take my grandfather on a trip! Thank you for the oppurtunity!


----------



## dawg (Dec 25, 2012)

put me in....Merry Christmas


----------



## pic217 (Dec 25, 2012)

Me too please, thanks for the chance.


----------



## fredw (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity!  Please include me in the draw.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Dec 25, 2012)

Put me in and thank you so much for doing this!!!


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 25, 2012)

Throw my name in the hat as well Wharfrat!


----------



## coltday (Dec 25, 2012)

Put me in Coach, I'm ready to play!


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 25, 2012)

Put my name in!!!  Thanks in advance


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 25, 2012)

Put me in please!! Thank you and merry Christmas


----------



## tidewater (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry!


----------



## guitarman64 (Dec 25, 2012)

count me in


----------



## Cory430 (Dec 25, 2012)

Count me in please


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 25, 2012)

Add my name in please.


----------



## Studawg170 (Dec 25, 2012)

Very nice of you...Please throw me in


----------



## co5 (Dec 25, 2012)

i am in thanks for the chance


----------



## croaker (Dec 25, 2012)

Good on you!  Put my name in the hat as well.
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Dec 25, 2012)

Please add my name to the pot!


----------



## K80 (Dec 25, 2012)

Add my name please, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Chum (Dec 25, 2012)

Sign me up!


----------



## DKALSLAB19 (Dec 25, 2012)

Add me to the pot


----------



## louieb57 (Dec 25, 2012)

Please add my name in the hat and thanks


----------



## finhead (Dec 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal to me!! Thanks. Sign me up


----------



## GoSic'm (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm game.


----------



## roperdoc (Dec 25, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## FishermanSailor (Dec 25, 2012)

Count me in Captain.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## CBqakNflats (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome!!....Thanks for the opportunity!Merry Christmas!!


----------



## RickyB (Dec 25, 2012)

Throw my name in the pot please; and thank you for your generosity.

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 26, 2012)

I love to throw artificials and since I'm retired I have an open calendar. Plus I want to learn a little about Ga. Coastal fishing.


----------



## reno (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Lightnrod (Dec 26, 2012)

Put me in.


----------



## archer47 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Free Guided Trip*

Add my name to the hat.. Thanks for all you do


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 26, 2012)

Please add me!  Thanks!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Dec 26, 2012)

I want to go!


_Posted from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## FUGAZI (Dec 26, 2012)

*Please put my name in the hat!*

Thanks!


----------



## stalvo (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in. Got a 12 yr old daughter that would be stoked to do something like this.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 26, 2012)

Put me in.


----------



## killswitch (Dec 26, 2012)

Would be a great reason to leave town and head south. Thanks for the offering and all the info you continuously share.


----------



## smoothie (Dec 26, 2012)

Sign me up! Merry Christmas


----------



## seastrike (Dec 26, 2012)

i would love to learn more about fishing artiicials. please put my name in hat thnx


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Add me to the list!


----------



## Rome Dawg (Dec 26, 2012)

I've been reading your posts for a while now and would love to go fishing with you. Add me to the list and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## pak (Dec 26, 2012)

Add my name too please. Thanks.


----------



## Mars (Dec 26, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 26, 2012)

Put me in please.
Would love to learn more about saltwater arti fishing as well as fishing your area.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Dec 26, 2012)

Please add my name as well.... Thanks !!!


----------



## sea trout (Dec 26, 2012)

ohhh yaaaaaaa!!!!!

please put sea trout in da hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charber (Dec 26, 2012)

I think i could arrange another trip down, pick me!!


----------



## Coppertopdog (Dec 26, 2012)

*Count Me In*

Thanks for the offer please put me in


----------



## MorenoIV (Dec 26, 2012)

Oooo!!  Drop my name in the bucket and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## The Captain (Dec 26, 2012)

Put me in the pot , I want some specks!


----------



## declemen (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks capt. please throw my name in the hat


----------



## redox (Dec 27, 2012)

*Free Trip!*

Add Amanda and I to the hat Captain Tim. We would love another trip to the marsh in the Scout!


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Dec 27, 2012)

OH Yea, count me in on this for sure.
Appreciate you, and all your input.


----------



## burtontrout (Dec 27, 2012)

*Place my name into the hat*

Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## ohwell (Dec 27, 2012)

Put me in please


----------



## Cut Bait (Dec 27, 2012)

Please add me to the list Capt.  Thank you!


----------



## CastAway25 (Dec 27, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## TroutFisher87 (Dec 27, 2012)

Throw me in the hat as well, Captain.

Thanks for doing this.

Casey


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 27, 2012)

Please add me too !! Thanks !!!


----------



## JimJack68 (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder if this will be a record topic for # of posts.

Please count me in.

Thanks, this mighty generous.


----------



## Fmendoza2 (Dec 28, 2012)

count me in


----------



## tlee22 (Dec 28, 2012)

please add me to the pot


----------



## kirby999 (Dec 28, 2012)

One more in the pot . Filets for the freezer sounds good to me. Thanks, Kirby


----------



## huntfish (Dec 28, 2012)

Add my name kind sir


----------



## Russdaddy (Dec 28, 2012)

Put me in please!!! 
I'll keep my fingers crossed! Planning a 10th wedding anniversary trip for my wife during those Feb. Days. That would be a great addition! Very Generous Opprotunity!


----------



## donblfihu (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like a good time, happy new year and thanks


----------



## humanseine (Dec 28, 2012)

Please put my name in the bag, Thanks and have a Happy New Year


----------



## turkeyslaya (Dec 28, 2012)

Let it happen, Capn'! Thanks and Happy New Year


----------



## marlin (Dec 28, 2012)

Throwing my name in the hat. Thanks


----------



## Rob (Dec 28, 2012)

*Very nice offer - please count me in*

Very nice offer please count me in


----------



## gaturkey99 (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome offer! Please add my name to the pot.


----------



## morelans (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like I arrived late to the party!   Add me in please. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## BIGTMEFSHR (Dec 29, 2012)

Throw me in there


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll take the bait.........................


----------



## Rem 742 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Thanks for the chance*

Thanks. Happy New Year.


----------



## MolenaPapa (Dec 29, 2012)

*Free Trip*

I would love to go to the right coast with you.


----------



## fishingmaddog (Dec 29, 2012)

Please put my name in the hat for this trip. It has been yrs since i fished the Ga coast, Last time i fished was with Capt James McVeigh!!  My Grandson and i would love it if we are drawn.

Thanks for your Generosity!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenlr4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Add my name also   happy new year


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 30, 2012)

Im in. would love to go. mighty nice of you to offer it.


----------



## seeker (Dec 30, 2012)

I could make it anytime. Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## sharks (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds good put my  name in the hat


----------



## Loafy (Dec 30, 2012)

Throw my name in as well! I've got a little girl that would love to whack a few trout!


----------



## coast rat (Dec 30, 2012)

*free guided trip merry christmas*

thanks, great gesture, it is always great to give back. put me in please
g ganas


----------



## Surfmonster (Dec 30, 2012)

I am ready!!! Will bring drinks!!


----------



## goastinstructor (Dec 31, 2012)

Toss me in the pot.  Sounds like a blast


----------



## odielite (Dec 31, 2012)

Count me in capt Tim.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Dec 31, 2012)

Add me to the list please..and thanks!


----------



## BillyBob56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Please enter me in also !


----------



## Rockytop (Dec 31, 2012)

I would love to catch a few trout. ut my name in the hat.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Dec 31, 2012)

Me too!


----------

